# Game 18: Indiana Pacers (10-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (10-7) [1/22]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wanna see us play a lineup with Kobe, Barnes and Ebanks at the 2,3,4. We need to find a way to get some easy buckets in transition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need a win.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Pacers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

very loseable game


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Do the Pacers have good three point shooters?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

M.V.W. said:


> Do the Pacers have good three point shooters?


They have a good number of guys who can be lights out if they heat up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This should actually be a pretty game. Lakers need to wake up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

pacers by 9


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> pacers by 9


You. I like this guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

M.V.W. said:


> Do the Pacers have good three point shooters?


Paul George and Collison are shooting 50%+ from three on the year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers are good at home I expect Kobe to go off if the bigs aren't scoring. 

Lakers win


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You. I like this guy.


I don't like you or him be gone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I don't like you or him be gone.


Luckily, not even Laker fans care what you think, so nah, I think I'll stay.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Luckily, not even Laker fans care what you think, so nah, I think I'll stay.


us Lakers fans respect each other as for your take who gives a shit. But take a seat and enjoy trolling.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> us Lakers fans respect each other as for your take who gives a shit. But take a seat and enjoy trolling.


Yea... posting in a game thread. Trolling.

I have no intention of carrying this conversation on with the likes of you though. I'm here for the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea... posting in a game thread. Trolling.
> 
> I have no intention of carrying this conversation on with the likes of you though. I'm here for the game.


thanks don't wanna waste my time with the likes of you either no one in Lakerland does.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> thanks don't wanna waste my time with the likes of you either no one in Lakerland does.


Thanks for attempting to ruin a gamethread.

You want to post what you think the score is, or who will have a good game, or would you rather just attempt to stir things up?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Relax, both of you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers goal: Keep Kobe below 81


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bold prediction, Hibbert outplays Bynum.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Bold prediction, Hibbert outplays Bynum.


That's not too bold. Hibbert has improved this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I could see Gasol feeding West his lunch all game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers left their box outs back in Indy with Jeff Foster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is some low scoring junk so far.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think Matt Barnes can catch most normal passes, let alone a behind the back from Kobe.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I wonder who's going to chuck up more shit shots, Granny Danger or Kobe


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****. Hibbert in foul trouble already. Laker bigs will eat us alive.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I wonder who's going to chuck up more shit shots, Granny Danger or Kobe


I think the problem is, Granger thinks he is Kobe.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> ****. Hibbert in foul trouble already. Laker bigs will eat us alive.


Hansbrough vs. McBob will be fun to watch. I think Hans will abuse him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Hansbrough vs. McBob will be fun to watch. I think Hans will abuse him.


I'm a little worried the Lakers will somehow steal Hansbrough. The love white guys from the Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lots of connections between the Pacers and Lakers. 

Jesus Danny quit shooting the 3, you're not Reggie Miller.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I'm a little worried the Lakers will somehow steal Hansbrough. The love white guys from the Pacers.


Only left handed ones.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, we need Granger to start shooting more 3's. He just isn't taking enough shots out there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

0 free throws for the Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Quinn Bucker: "...around the rim is where you get fouled most often."

Gee, Quin, thanks for that high quality reporting.

Lance Stephenson brought out his banana shoes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

These refs are a little slow.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not going to be that guy, but they're calling everything when someone is even close to the Lakers, and absolutely nothing when people mug the shit out of the Pacers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pau is just too tall for West/Amundson. Kobe has been getting some buckets in the paint for a change.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm not going to be that guy, but they're calling everything when someone is even close to the Lakers, and absolutely nothing when people mug the shit out of the Pacers.


Agreed. 14-0 free throws in favor of the Lakers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to see that we're up early.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Pau is just too tall for West/Amundson. Kobe has been getting some buckets in the paint for a change.


I expected him to light up as soon as Paul George was taken out.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I'm not going to be that guy, but they're calling everything when someone is even close to the Lakers, and absolutely nothing when people mug the shit out of the Pacers.


We are shooting a few too many jumpers.

Danny Granger is really hurting his trade value this year. 

Roy Hibbert broken nose.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I wonder how he broke it, obviously not because of a foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

You know the Pacers suck when World Peace is abusing you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Made it to the line. Refs sucked into the black hole that is Dahntay Jones


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Give Hibbert a mask and tell him to get on the court. We need him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Best play Morris has made all season.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Give Hibbert a mask and tell him to get on the court. We need him.


I cannot wait for that mask. Watch him turn into a superstar with it and never take it off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Best play Morris has made all season.


Was a sick play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 13 fouls
Lakers: 3 fouls 

And the Pacemates are only down 8. Not bad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

These fouls are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

World Peace is finally here.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This is turning into who has the bigger black hole.

No ****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Roy Hibbert giving up on his nose.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nose looks rough.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Nose looks rough.


Him and Paul George have the same nose now


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibbert back in and we now have an actual basketball game happening here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Him and Paul George have the same nose now


Like how George has looked so far. I wish we'd feed him more. Draws fouls.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Roy came back in quick. I like that guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Danny Granger is getting to the line. woah


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Giants game just ended so I'm going to be able to catch the second half.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hibbert got popped again, ouch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

F'ing HUGE


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

David West hit a 3. Jim O'Brien just gave Larry a call.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You can't guard Kobe when he plays like that.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Danny made a play


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Big moves by Stranger.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gonzo said:


> Hey Danny made a play


2 in a row. he's got his guns drawn now, look out LA.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heat check there by Danny. Flashes of Kobe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Barnes has blown so many layups the last few games.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Hibbert taking it to Bynum.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hungry hungry Hibbert


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nifty pass there by Pau


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Magic Gasol


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Man these refs are clueless


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Please put Hibbert back in.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Big shot George


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why did Dahntay try to do some flashy layup after getting fouled?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is a sick, disgusting man. Hes balling like crazy out there when he should be an old and tired man.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...Darius Morris sucks!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lou Amundson is a D-leaguer, what the **** Larry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Geeze...Darius Morris sucks!


Yea man. The Lakers easily have the worst PG rotation in the league. 

Just terrible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Lou Amundson is a D-leaguer, what the **** Larry.


Yea, and we give him decent minutes. I don't get it either.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Steve Carrel getting some serious face time on the Indiana feed. Quite bittersweet.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The Lakers should give Andrew Goudelock a shot at the point. The kid can shoot and I think he handles the ball better than Morris.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Yea, and we give him decent minutes. I don't get it either.


Well with Foster gone we kind of have to. I want McBob back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What is it with Andrews FT shooting this year? He's better than that! C'mon big fella!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Man we fall apart without Hibber in there.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> What is it with Andrews FT shooting this year? He's better than that! C'mon big fella!


I remember when Drew was drafted he irritated Shaq by saying, "At least I will make my FTs."


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Pacers aren't interesting enough so lets compare our broadcaster to Steve Carell a couple more times.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Man Hibbert is taking shots everywhere tonight


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Roy Hibber is a bad, bad man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Man Hibbert is taking shots everywhere tonight


Taking and making.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hibbert is going to get some serious cash this summer.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Taking and making.


I meant broken nose and busted balls, but field goals are always welcome.

George Hill is apparently our water boy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Roy Hibbert refused the mask, damnit.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Look at the big fella make that pass. He's the face of our franchise now boys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** it, I'm getting League Pass.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Look at the big fella make that pass. He's the face of our franchise now boys.


He's taking it to Bynum and Gasol. If you can light those two up, you can light any front court up (except Dwight).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> He's taking it to Bynum and Gasol. If you can light those two up, you can light any front court up (except Dwight).


I can't wait to see Roy and Dwight this year.

****, power might go out. Please no.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bad calls happen. I just have to tell myself it happens.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, good job there stripes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Bad calls happen. I just have to tell myself it happens.


Shouldn't come in this amount of quantity like tonight though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Let PG fly


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul MF'ing George.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kobe is a cyborg. A cyborg basketball cop from the future.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who is this player in blue wearing #33 who just hit a layup late in the game?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gonna be a good finish.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Who is this player in blue wearing #33 who just hit a layup late in the game?


Granny Dangers grandson, Daniel Granger. 


He doesn't show up often.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This game is exciting.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are in trouble.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's fun watching the Pacers late in the games now, used to be pretty brutal.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jesus, sloppy. Way to get my heart rate up Indiana. Good defense there by Indy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

:laugh: Wow. Why is Fisher trying to take the last shot? 

Your PG spot is so.... so bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is ****ing pathetic...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So Kobe throws it to Pau with the smaller David West on him and he immediately throws it back, lol.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Fish is usually pretty clutch...but that was just a horrible shot attempt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> This is ****ing pathetic...


The league should be on watch man. The Pacers are a good, good team.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Pacers are all bleeding.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Atta boy DC


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> The league should be on watch man. The Pacers are a good, good team.


They actually have some talent. They're going to be a tough out come April.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Great west coast road trip boys. All close games and went 2-1, should've won that Kings game too.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> They actually have some talent. They're going to be a tough out come April.


And George Hill and David West are going to be even better.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We suck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good game guys. Always love a game that goes down to the wire.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> We suck.


Yup. It's a Clippers town now.

Watch Basel go all apeshit on me for saying that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's crazy how much we've fallen off in the last 12 months or so. 

The Pacers are going to make a litle bit of noise this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Good game guys. Always love a game that goes down to the wire.


There was a time when you knew the Lakers would always win these close ones.

Now, I expect them to lose these close games. Such a shame.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just when you think the day wouldn't get worse, the Lakers lose, too. Not fun being a sports fan right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> There was a time when you knew the Lakers would always win these close ones.
> 
> Now, I expect them to lose these close games. Such a shame.


They had to start slowing down at some point in time. Thing is, its got nothing to do with Kobe. Dudes still killer out there, they just need to give him a decent squad to play with.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ceejaynj said:


> We suck.


Pretty much. We need a trade ASAP


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> They had to start slowing down at some point in time. Thing is, its got nothing to do with Kobe. Dudes still killer out there, they just need to give him a decent squad to play with.


They are too ****ing old, and this type of schedule is gonna kill these old teams. Bynum is the youngest by far...the rest of the guys, forget it.

Look at Boston. They barely beat a very bad Bullets team tonight, raising their schedule to 6-9. They are done too.

I have to LOL at the post game announcers on Fox TV right now, saying they let the "Pacers hang around." :lol: Check out the records, guys. Pacers are 11-4 and the Lakers are 10-8.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's 2006 all over again... SMH.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's 2006 all over again... SMH.


Maybe we can get a high lottery pick.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Pretty much. We need a trade ASAP


Yeah, like Sternbert is gonna allow the Lakers to get better.

NFW that happens.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron said:


> They are too ****ing old, and this type of schedule is gonna kill these old teams. Bynum is the youngest by far...the rest of the guys, forget it.
> 
> Look at Boston. They barely beat a very bad Bullets team tonight, raising their schedule to 6-9. They are done too.
> 
> I have to LOL at the post game announcers on Fox TV right now, saying they let the "Pacers hang around." :lol: Check out the records, guys. Pacers are 11-4 and the Lakers are 10-8.


To be fair the Pacers have played like 4 good teams. I guess the Lakers are one of them.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

This team just baffles me. I knew last season was pretty much the last great chance but I didn't expect them to drop off so much six months later. If things keep going like this I can't see Mike Brown being around for much longer. Something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> This team just baffles me. I knew last season was pretty much the last great chance but I didn't expect them to drop off so much six months later. If things keep going like this I can't see Mike Brown being around for much longer. Something is seriously wrong.


Just stop it. It isn't the coach. Kobe is throwing up everything but the kitchen sink.

Of course, he has to. No one else on the ****ing team can score. I didn't see it, because I was driving home that last quarter, but John Ireland on the radio said that Pau didn't even look for the shot on that last possession where the Lakers could have took the lead...he just gave it back to Kobe, *25 feet out*.

Give me a ****ing break.

And Pau wonders why he was a throw-in on the Chris Paul trade. Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Lakers had years of being on top so I can't say I feel any sympathy for you guys that the team doesn't look too promising going into the future. Still a big win for the Pacers tonight and a great way to turn some heads in the league. Were the real deal this year but we still got a lot of work to do.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Just stop it. It isn't the coach. Kobe is throwing up everything but the kitchen sink.
> 
> Of course, he has to. No one else on the ****ing team can score. I didn't see it, because I was driving home that last quarter, but John Ireland on the radio said that Pau didn't even look for the shot on that last possession where the Lakers could have took the lead...he just gave it back to Kobe, *25 feet out*.
> 
> ...


No, it's not the coach but he's the easiest scapegoat for management.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> The Lakers had years of being on top so I can't say I feel any sympathy for you guys that the team doesn't look too promising going into the future. Still a big win for the Pacers tonight and a great way to turn some heads in the league. Were the real deal this year but we still got a lot of work to do.


Pacers look good, but unfortunately for you guys Chicago, Philadelphia, and Miami are going to be the three finalists in the East this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just saw where the Lakers play the Clippers in the next game.

Oops. 4 in a row.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ron said:


> Pacers look good, but unfortunately for you guys Chicago, Philadelphia, and Miami are going to be the three finalists in the East this year.


Chicago and Miami yes. Still not 100% sold on the Sixers but we'll see.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron said:


> Pacers look good, but unfortunately for you guys Chicago, Philadelphia, and Miami are going to be the three finalists in the East this year.


I think when we're on, we're better than Philly. That would be a good series.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

it isn't fair to lose by this way. Of course we need a scorer as soon as possible and I think need that more than a BIG man. Good luck lakers​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> They are too ****ing old, and this type of schedule is gonna kill these old teams. Bynum is the youngest by far...the rest of the guys, forget it.
> 
> Look at Boston. They barely beat a very bad Bullets team tonight, raising their schedule to 6-9. They are done too.
> 
> I have to LOL at the post game announcers on Fox TV right now, saying they let the "Pacers hang around." :lol: Check out the records, guys. Pacers are 11-4 and the Lakers are 10-8.


Pau looked weak. He was throwing some nice passes out there but did nothing else. Hopefully you can package him for Howard or something.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That would be ideal. Pau has fallen off a cliff.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> That would be ideal. Pau has fallen off a cliff.


He was pathetic tonight. 

Bynum played where I expected him to, which isn't in the world beater big man some of you make him out to be, but a allstar quality 5 none the less.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

As soon as the Lakers management realizes that Kobe is the shit, and will continue to be the shit for the next few years, we'll get closer to being elite again.

That means making some moves that will put us in peak position in 1-2 years. Let's get some up-and-comers! We're too slow and just don't have the weapons to run an effective offense other than Kobe-ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers really just lack depth and pg play. As soon as teans get into our bench we fall apart. 

Bynum and Gasol for big minutes don't play well together. Bynum is not a great player just a solid center in the scheme of what the league is from the 5 spot. Hibbert played him to a standstill basically I've known Hibbert since he was a highschool kid its no fluke he's a solid center. 

Gasol has wandered out to the high post now and won't go back inside alot of jumpers and high post passing. He's basicaly trying to play the odom role without the agility. 

If teams just basicaly double Kobe late not sure how we can score the shooters left open can't shoot. 

I think this notion that Bynum is this world beater that should get Shaq type touches and fga's is ridiulous. He rarely finishes through contact and gets rattled when he's doubled.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

There's too much hype for Dwight. It's not like we would be getting Shaq 2.0. Don't get me wrong, Dwight is good...but he isnt the holy grail. He isn't going to magically make the team younger or fix all the flaws. Even if it was Bynum for Howard straight up we wouldn't be a contender. Double teams are useless if you can't hit an open shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> There's too much hype for Dwight. It's not like we would be getting Shaq 2.0. Don't get me wrong, Dwight is good...but he isnt the holy grail. He isn't going to magically make the team younger or fix all the flaws. Even if it was Bynum for Howard straight up we wouldn't be a contender. Double teams are useless if you can't hit an open shot.


Replace Kobe with Howard and yes, you are a contender.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> There's too much hype for Dwight. It's not like we would be getting Shaq 2.0. Don't get me wrong, Dwight is good...but he isnt the holy grail. He isn't going to magically make the team younger or fix all the flaws. Even if it was Bynum for Howard straight up we wouldn't be a contender. Double teams are useless if you can't hit an open shot.


I sort of agree to a point. Howard does rebound defend and is more of a threat from the low block than Bynum is but our weaknesses have less to do with Howard/Bynum than it is with the makeup of the overall team just not enough quality productive players. fisher is done, and World peace is also cooked. 

My issue is that Pau now seems to be losing his effectiveness its like now with Bynum stepping up he's just taking a step back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

disappointing to lose this one (though not surprising) at least it looked like the offense was showing signs of life


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If Houston still wants the Pau trade we need to pull that trigger immediately.


----------

